

Real-world real-time web apps with Python equals Django + Orbited + Twisted - mnemonik
http://clemesha.org/blog/2009/dec/17/realtime-web-apps-python-django-orbited-twisted/

======
dmarble
A couple months ago I asked Michael Carter, one of the guys who works on
Orbited and js.io, about django/comet integration. He mentioned a project he's
working on called hookbox (<http://github.com/mcarter/hookbox/>). I haven't
had time to look through the code and it doesn't look like it's been updated
since it was uploaded in Oct '09, but maybe someone here has played around
with it.

> Hookbox is a comet server and message queue that tightly integrates with web
> application frameworks. The goal of Hookbox is to allow your web application
> (php, django, rails, etc.) to handle all of the logic pertaining to
> authentication, authorization, logging, message transformation, etc, while
> still hiding the hard parts of Comet.

------
jokull
Is Twisted + Django really that awesome? I would think that any gains you get
from async programming in Twisted would be cancelled out once the computing
gets to the Django bit.

~~~
clemesha
It's certainly very useful, as explained in the part of the article about
'scaling down', i.e. development-mode and small to medium scale deployments.

Additionally, if you find your application needs to scale up, there are well-
known ways of doing that with Django, without using Twisted.

